# **updated resolution** My (potential) breakup with Dior



## TraceySH

A little background...as some of you know, the Caro has been one of my most favorite releases and bags for Dior in close to a decade. I ordered just about every color and every size of the Caro since it released. The macrocannage of course released last fall, and I loved it so much that I bought TWO of the large black w/ black ruthenium! TWO!! One to keep packaged and one to use, but to have a backup as I planned on using the first one as an everyday black bag. So when that one "wore" down, I'd have another. That's how much I loved that bag!

With Dior, just background there, easily a 6 figure per year client, steady, constant, large purchases. In some worlds, that would indicate at LEAST some deference when....something goes wrong. Now, things have gone wrong before, and my amazing amazing SA has always jumped in to help. But, this particular thing was out of his reach.

Let me also start by saying I have never had to send something off for repair. I have never scratched, ripped, broken or tore a handbag in my life. I take care of my things with impeccable precision.

Fast forward to taking out my large macrocannage black Caro, day 2...It was in the backseat of my car, I reached back to grab it, grabbed it with the body of the bag, not the handle, and this rip occurred. Until I saw underneath, with the stuffing coming out, I had no idea how thin and paper-like the leather was on top. REALLY thin, as in, OF COURSE this was going to happen thin, especially over these huge puffy stuffed quilts.


----------



## TraceySH

I returned the untouched bag for a refund (it was only 2 weeks since I'd bought it), and the other was sent off to Dior repair, 7 weeks ago approx. Yesterday I reached out to my SA regarding the status of repair (this was after they declined to exchange the bag or return for credit). 

I received a call from the CD manager at Saks NYC. 

His tone was snippy, condescending, rude and lacked any sort of courteousness. He relayed to me that Dior found no defect in the bag, that I "must have done something to it", and their recommendation was to "discard" the bag. 

I was shocked. Discard a 5k bag?? DISCARD?? I said, what are my other choices, he said that they could possibly sew the leather together over the quilt, but there would be a visible seam. And that they would prefer not to do this, and would require high level approval because it would "not be to Dior's standards". And I said, what is my other choice, to which he said, "I already told you, to discard the bag". I said, so my choices are to beg Dior to fix with a seam in the middle, a twice used bag for someone who's never asked for anything before, never even sent anything from any brand off for repair, for a brand new bag, or THROW IT AWAY? He says "discard the bag, yes". 

I said to him, several years ago, this would not have been the Dior I knew. The Dior I knew would have helped in any way they could, and been nice about it. Not this, encouraging me to just toss a bag. Moreover, he would know that this would mean the end of my patronization, and he didn't care. My poor SA is caught in the mix, his hands are tied, I feel awful for him. He knows me well, and knows I deserve a better outcome than this, but his hands are tied. 

I will wait (I guess) to receive approval on fixing this abomination above, as opposed to "discarding" the bag, and move on. 

I wanted to just throw this out there as a reference for all of you. I don't want to start a big sh**storm, but just posted this to inform. 

The company has changed, and I am so sad about it.


----------



## gail13

TraceySH said:


> I returned the untouched bag for a refund (it was only 2 weeks since I'd bought it), and the other was sent off to Dior repair, 7 weeks ago approx. Yesterday I reached out to my SA regarding the status of repair (this was after they declined to exchange the bag or return for credit).
> 
> I received a call from the CD manager at Saks NYC.
> 
> His tone was snippy, condescending, rude and lacked any sort of courteousness. He relayed to me that Dior found no defect in the bag, that I "must have done something to it", and their recommendation was to "discard" the bag.
> 
> I was shocked. Discard a 5k bag?? DISCARD?? I said, what are my other choices, he said that they could possibly sew the leather together over the quilt, but there would be a visible seam. And that they would prefer not to do this, and would require high level approval because it would "not be to Dior's standards". And I said, what is my other choice, to which he said, "I already told you, to discard the bag". I said, so my choices are to beg Dior to fix with a seam in the middle, a twice used bag for someone who's never asked for anything before, never even sent anything from any brand off for repair, for a brand new bag, or THROW IT AWAY? He says "discard the bag, yes".
> 
> I said to him, several years ago, this would not have been the Dior I knew. The Dior I knew would have helped in any way they could, and been nice about it. Not this, encouraging me to just toss a bag. Moreover, he would know that this would mean the end of my patronization, and he didn't care. My poor SA is caught in the mix, his hands are tied, I feel awful for him. He knows me well, and knows I deserve a better outcome than this, but his hands are tied.
> 
> I will wait (I guess) to receive approval on fixing this abomination above, as opposed to "discarding" the bag, and move on.
> 
> I wanted to just throw this out there as a reference for all of you. I don't want to start a big sh**storm, but just posted this to inform.
> 
> The company has changed, and I am so sad about it.



This is ridiculous and sounds very much like another brand out there with poor customer service. I'm sure you've thought of this, but I'm not sure Saks is the best with customer service and I would ask for someone within the CD company and send a letter. I have a feeling they won't sew a seam there as it would look ridiculous. For this manager to suggest you discard a bag of that value shows his level of care. Why are they so angry? I wonder if LS can help?


----------



## TraceySH

gail13 said:


> This is ridiculous and sounds very much like another brand out there with poor customer service. I'm sure you've thought of this, but I'm not sure Saks is the best with customer service and I would ask for someone within the CD company and send a letter. I have a feeling they won't sew a seam there as it would look ridiculous. For this manager to suggest you discard a bag of that value shows his level of care. Why are they so angry? I wonder if LS can help?


So this wasn't through Saks, it's the Dior Manager @ Saks...working with Dior mothership. The bag is at Dior repair center....he said their "investigation" resulted in their findings that this was not a defect and that Dior would neither offer a refund or a replacement. My interpretation was that he was delivering the outcome from Dior mothership, albeit snidely.


----------



## 880

Thank you for sharing this! I am so appalled. (Also sorry for your SA whose hands are tied)

BTW, this has never happened to me, but I think I read somewhere on TPF that Amex or chase Sapphire does have some kind of protection for goods damaged within a certain time frame? Of course this will not fix your bag though. And, it’s outrageous that dior will not stand by their product.

please share what you end up doing with the bag! Hugs


----------



## Tyler_JP

I am so, so sorry that this happened to you...  I certainly would never buy another piece of Dior leather if I were you. I really do hope you can get this resolved - this is just unacceptable.


----------



## 3threebabies

I am sorry you have such crappy options as a loyal customer with a new bag. Hopefully escalation will offer a better solution. If not, check with Rago Bros in NJ for a 2nd opinion. Often they are willing to try unconventional methods for repairs, and perhaps they could save her from being “discarded.”

Also, check with your credit card company for options with regard to the vendor not allowing for return.


----------



## TraceySH

880 said:


> Thank you for sharing this! I am so appalled. (Also sorry for your SA whose hands are tied)
> 
> BTW, this has never happened to me, but I think I read somewhere on TPF that Amex or chase Sapphire does have some kind of protection for goods damaged within a certain time frame? Of course this will not fix your bag though. And, it’s outrageous that dior will not stand by their product.


It's on my Saks card. I am sure by now long past the 90 days ...the store cards have great benefits but not great consumer protection. AMEX is amazing when it comes to things like this though...

You know, a few months ago, my Valentino SA, one of my most favorite people in the whole world, the NICEST person I think I've ever worked with, left V to go to Dior. She quit after a month, and, without disclosing too much, said the culture was the unhealthiest she'd ever experienced. She actually said she was surprised that I was such a good client at Dior, as she knows me well/ I tend to adhere to principles esp when it comes to treatment of these companies w/ their staff. I hate that I sort of dismissed her feedback at the time...as I'd not experienced anything that looked like    that. But now...I am thinking...hmmmm.


----------



## TraceySH

3threebabies said:


> I am sorry you have such crappy options as a loyal customer with a new bag. Hopefully escalation will offer a better solution. If not, check with Rago Bros in NJ for a 2nd opinion. Often they are willing to try unconventional methods for repairs, and perhaps they could save her from being “discarded.”
> 
> Also, check with your credit card company for options with regard to the vendor not allowing for return.


Thank you for the suggestion. For some reason, I was not given the option to have the "damaged" bag sent back to me to investigate other avenues for repair? That's kind of strange isn't it...interesting.


----------



## TraceySH

Tyler_JP said:


> I am so, so sorry that this happened to you...  I certainly would never buy another piece of Dior leather if I were you. I really do hope you can get this resolved - this is just unacceptable.


I agree, completely. It's a hard lesson to learn, but at the same time, I have other SA/ houses where the managers or store/ regional directors would NEVER let this happen to me. Keeping me as a client would be more important than losing me over this...


----------



## 3threebabies

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. For some reason, I was not given the option to have the "damaged" bag sent back to me to investigate other avenues for repair? That's kind of strange isn't it...interesting.


That is very strange and unseemly. I would tell Dior in no uncertain terms that you want your bag back if they do not give you a credit. They do not have the authorization to destroy your bag because they feel like it. 

That sucks you used Saks card, but I get it. If you have other Cap1 cards perhaps it is worth escalating with them? You seem to have a pretty large annual spend, and I think banks would also be interested in maintaining your relationship.


----------



## TraceySH

3threebabies said:


> That is very strange and unseemly. I would tell Dior in no uncertain terms that you want your bag back if they do not give you a credit. They do not have the authorization to destroy your bag because they feel like it.
> 
> That sucks you used Saks card, but I get it. If you have other Cap1 cards perhaps it is worth escalating with them? You seem to have a pretty large annual spend, and I think banks would also be interested in maintaining your relationship.


It makes me think that ...well...I wonder if they made it worse somehow or it tore even more...and they don't want me to see it...

I will call Cap 1 and ask. Thanks again for the suggestion. My gut tells me that since Dior did their "investigation", that the cc would go with whatever they say? Time to find out, regardless, even for good knowledge...


----------



## 880

Perhaps a letter to SAKS, LvMH, and Dior re not only the bag but also the lack of courtesy posted on their respective instagram or other pages (I’m old so font know the internet avenues these companies now use)


----------



## TraceySH

880 said:


> Perhaps a letter to SAKS, LvMH, and Dior re not only the bag but also the lack of courtesy


Serendipitously, I am going in to see our regional mgr @ LV today....I will ask her...


----------



## Mrs.Z

I have no experience with this Company (Purse Rehab) but I’ve been following them for a long time on Instagram and they seem to do some amazing restorations, why don’t you at least get their opinion.  Good luck!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Can you reach out to Dior yourself ? Idk if that would help or not but either way this is ridiculous


----------



## SakuraSakura

TraceySH said:


> So this wasn't through Saks, it's the Dior Manager @ Saks...working with Dior mothership. The bag is at Dior repair center....he said their "investigation" resulted in their findings that this was not a defect and that Dior would neither offer a refund or a replacement. My interpretation was that he was delivering the outcome from Dior mothership, albeit snidely.



So they've just admitted that their bag is s@#$ quality then.... Wow, I am so angry for you! That is absolutely disgraceful. I hope you're able to get a better outcome shortly as that shouldn't be their standard whatsoever.


----------



## TraceySH

A bottle of Red said:


> Can you reach out to Dior yourself ? Idk if that would help or not but either way this is ridiculous


I am going to ask for the right contact today when I go to LV. She will know what to do and will help. I am curious as to her opinion as well, I am sure she will be mortified. I didn’t want to write about this at all, I just didn’t think this would be the outcome. I love(d) dior and wouldn’t have ever written something like this, or even think I’d have the grounds to write it. At first I was just sure they’d be horrified and exchange. Asap. Then I was cajoled into the repair route. Ok fine. And now this - throw it away or beg us to make an exception to repair?


----------



## TraceySH

SakuraSakura said:


> So they've just admitted that their bag is s@#$ quality then.... Wow, I am so angry for you! That is absolutely disgraceful. I hope you're able to get a better outcome shortly as that shouldn't be their standard whatsoever.


And you’re exactly right. Exactly right. I didn’t take a knife to the bag and cut through the middle! They are saying, our bags are not repairable. If “something” happens, leather split open when it was pulled cuz it was so thin, or whatever! A new bag is not repairable and worthless.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Mrs.Z said:


> I have no experience with this Company (Purse Rehab) but I’ve been following them for a long time on Instagram and they seem to do some amazing restorations, why don’t you at least get their opinion.  Good luck!


Yes, I had a great experience with them. They're super friendly and do great work. It's definitely worth a look!


----------



## gracecheng29

I’m so sorry to hear this happened to you. I hope someone higher up at Dior and Saks reads this thread and fixes things for you to keep the relationship.  I hate this happening to true lovers/shoppers.


----------



## Newbie2016

So sorry that happened...

This is so unfortunate...I started my high end journey with Dior and customer service was one of their strong suits.   I had not purchased any bags for quite some time  and just recently bought the small macrocannage Caro also with ruthenium hw! ( probably one and done now)

I almost bought it online but after reading about recent horror stories went through CS who connected me with one of the boutiques.   The SA who reached out was OK...my bag was fine but without any protective coverings on chains or hw though I was told it was brand new.  

The whole process seemed less personal and more transactional then a few years ago..

Reading your story makes me wonder if the customer service style has changed...Hope you get a favorable resolution...


----------



## Christofle

Unfortunately the new normal seems to be fashion houses chasing the fast fashion model but at eye watering markups. No in house ateliers for repair services and cheaper and cheaper materials.

Not related to bags but I was left sorely disappointed by the RTW that I tried on on my last two visits.


----------



## JavaJo

Wow!  I am so sorry tk hear you are gling through this, as I can vouch for how loyal a customer you are cinsidering all your purhases amd generally positive reviews you’ve shared here at the forum.  

When I purchased my OG style Lady Dior (w zippered top) many years ago, I remember the SA saying that if my bag ever needs re-quilting, I could bring it back and they will send to France….and she showed me a bag that a client brought earlier that day (which i think was from the 90s)… I suppose they no longer provide this service?  That’s a shame…


----------



## snibor

3threebabies said:


> I am sorry you have such crappy options as a loyal customer with a new bag. Hopefully escalation will offer a better solution. If not, check with Rago Bros in NJ for a 2nd opinion. Often they are willing to try unconventional methods for repairs, and perhaps they could save her from being “discarded.”
> 
> Also, check with your credit card company for options with regard to the vendor not allowing for return.


To OP I would continue seeking a positive outcome from Dior but I was also going to suggest Rago brothers in the event it can’t be fixed or is fixed but not to your liking.   You can always send photos to Rago for an estimate.  So sorry.  If the outcome isn’t satisfactory I’d prob stop shopping Dior all together as you suggested. Really disappointing.


----------



## purselovah91

You need to insist on a refund. Make a stink. File BBB complaints. Escalate this. It's the principal. You'd get better quality/service with a $500 coach bag. Suggesting you "discard" the bag is ridiculous. After that, I'd be too disgusted to want a repair.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Wow this is shockingly horrible customer service.  While I would hope any luxury brand would treat all paying customers well let's be real...someone with a six figure yearly spend should absolutely be given better treatment.  What a horrible business decision to risk your loyalty to the brand like that!  Ugh.  Really hope another poster who commented that luxury brands are beginning to adopt a fast-fashion model/approach isn't true...but it sure feels that way sometimes


----------



## slayer

Shows how little they care for their customers - this is shocking treatment. I’m not sure of the consumer rules in your country but here the consumer has a right to expect a product is useable/ will work for a certain time after purchase and the store can be forced to give a refund.Maybe look into Fair trading rules etc and tell Dior you will be getting them involved. I’ve given up LV because the quaility has taken a nose dive while the price soars.


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> Unfortunately the new normal seems to be fashion houses chasing the fast fashion model but at eye watering markups. No in house ateliers for repair services and cheaper and cheaper materials.
> 
> Not related to bags but I was left sorely disappointed by the RTW that I tried on on my last two visits.


I agree about the RTW...I don't understand the direction the designs are going in. Maybe I am just to old or know the difference w/ quality, but they are sorely lacking in innovation, quality and sophistication. Actually lacking in creativity as well.


----------



## fantajisan

Wow!  I bought and returned this bag a couple of times and eventually gave up on it. Something always seemed off. My gut must have been warning me of the issues down the line.
Not gonna lie, I would be too scared to use it even if they fixed that area. Seems like a fundamental design flaw - the leather is too thin for how puffy the quilts are (and how much the leather is stretched when you press on those quilts).


----------



## TraceySH

WELL HOLY CRAP YOU GUYS. This one is gonna blow your minds. Online sales & boutique sales are completely different. Online sales DOES have a customer relations dept. Guess what? STORES DO NOT. There is no dept in all of Dior worldwide that oversees the boutiques, or any customer service dept for escalation. Meaning, whatever is happening inside a store never makes it outside the store. That store manager or director report to NO ONE ABOVE THEM. So they can say, do, whatever they want, the buck stops there. 

Online sales suggested I get my bag back ASAP to make sure they don't discard it, because again, there is no recourse if they do....

I think this pretty much solidifies my breakup going forward. If something goes wrong, we have no way to ensure it's fixed.


----------



## TraceySH

fantajisan said:


> Wow!  I bought and returned this bag a couple of times and eventually gave up on it. Something always seemed off. My gut must have been warning me of the issues down the line.
> Not gonna lie, I would be too scared to use it even if they fixed that area. Seems like a fundamental design flaw - the leather is too thin for how puffy the quilts are (and how much the leather is stretched when you press on those quilts).


EXACTLY. It was as thin as the rubber on a balloon. And it's calf not lamb even.


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> WELL HOLY CRAP YOU GUYS. This one is gonna blow your minds. Online sales & boutique sales are completely different. Online sales DOES have a customer relations dept. Guess what? STORES DO NOT. There is no dept in all of Dior worldwide that oversees the boutiques, or any customer service dept for escalation. Meaning, whatever is happening inside a store never makes it outside the store. That store manager or director report to NO ONE ABOVE THEM. So they can say, do, whatever they want, the buck stops there.
> 
> Online sales suggested I get my bag back ASAP to make sure they don't discard it, because again, there is no recourse if they do....
> 
> I think this pretty much solidifies my breakup going forward. If something goes wrong, we have no way to ensure it's fixed.


Yeesh; not a good look for a heritage brand. Hopefully they realize the error of their ways and find you a solution pronto.


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> Yeesh; not a good look for a heritage brand. Hopefully they realize the error of their ways and find you a solution pronto.


I am at the mercy of the same store director that called me earlier today. There is no other way to escalate. Each store is its own universe - there is no hierarchy. Dior has no customer relations dept either.


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> I am at the mercy of the same store director that called me earlier today. There is no other way to escalate. Each store is its own universe - there is no hierarchy. Dior has no customer relations dept either.


As someone else mentioned it might be worth trying to reach out to LVMH. Losing a customer with a serious profile is just bad business practice.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m just sitting here with my mouth open. I mean, just look at that poor quality. You must have done something to the bag? Like what, blow on it?

I don’t see how they cannot have a higher chain to deal with complaints. If you were to sue you wouldn’t sue the store. You would sue Dior. That has to be wrong.

Im just looking at the BBB for Dior and it seems as if they respond to complaints there. So they must have a customer service dept. I would try there.


----------



## fantajisan

TraceySH said:


> I am at the mercy of the same store director that called me earlier today. There is no other way to escalate. Each store is its own universe - there is no hierarchy. Dior has no customer relations dept either.


I wonder if you can retrieve the bag and try a different store (if there are any other stores near you). If it's indeed up to each store director's discretion, they may be motivated to get your business. 
However I agree with the people above, there has to be someone above Store Director. Maybe someone overseeing US or NA or West stores. Personally, I would check LinkedIn.


----------



## TraceySH

A1aGypsy said:


> I’m just sitting here with my mouth open. I mean, just look at that poor quality. You must have done something to the bag? Like what, blow on it?
> 
> I don’t see how they cannot have a higher chain to deal with complaints. If you were to sue you wouldn’t sue the store. You would sue Dior. That has to be wrong.
> 
> Im just looking at the BBB for Dior and it seems as if they respond to complaints there. So they must have a customer service dept. I would try there.


Thank you, I will explore the BBB route, great ideas for that one...Someone, SOMEWHERE must see that?


----------



## TraceySH

fantajisan said:


> I wonder if you can retrieve the bag and try a different store (if there are any other stores near you). If it's indeed up to each store director's discretion, they may be motivated to get your business.
> However I agree with the people above, there has to be someone above Store Director. Maybe someone overseeing US or NA or West stores. Personally, I would check LinkedIn.


So the supervisor I spoke with for the online division, amazingly, said I could get the bag back and then go up THEIR chain b/c they could respond better. Interesting because I know there are complaints about CS from Dior.com, however, it does appear they at least have the tools to solve issues...


----------



## chopchep

OMG, I am so so so sorry this happens to you. I've always admired your collection and your loyalty to Dior. I really don't understand why they can be this ignorant. I really hope they make it right for you, you deserve better.
Let's talk about the quality. How can it get this bad? With the leather so thin, the bag will just fall apart on its own in no time. It does seem like the quality goes down as popularity goes up.


----------



## 3threebabies

TraceySH said:


> WELL HOLY CRAP YOU GUYS. This one is gonna blow your minds. Online sales & boutique sales are completely different. Online sales DOES have a customer relations dept. Guess what? STORES DO NOT. There is no dept in all of Dior worldwide that oversees the boutiques, or any customer service dept for escalation. Meaning, whatever is happening inside a store never makes it outside the store. That store manager or director report to NO ONE ABOVE THEM. So they can say, do, whatever they want, the buck stops there.
> 
> Online sales suggested I get my bag back ASAP to make sure they don't discard it, because again, there is no recourse if they do....
> 
> I think this pretty much solidifies my breakup going forward. If something goes wrong, we have no way to ensure it's fixed.


According to Dior job posting for Buckhead Boutique Manager, there is a Regional Director to whom manager reports. While there may not be a retail customer service department, any store manager or director has a supervisor unless it is a sole proprietorship or similar. As advised by pp, LinkedIn may be a good place to start. I would look for and email any senior level position that is separate from fragrance, beauty, etc. in their title. You have the upper hand as a loyal customer with extensive purchase history. It just may take some time and digging if you are so inclined. 

Before Hudson Bay, Saks used to list Vice President General Managers by name on website. It appears they no longer do so, but conciergenyc@hbc.com is listed for any questions or concerns. Though CD leases space in the Saks flagship, the GM will have some type of influence or information that could be of assistance especially with a big store spend. Even on Saks end your purchase history should be accessible both through the store card and Saks POS if sale was rung correctly. (At least I assume so. I have not purchased from a CD boutique within Saks, but LV. Gucci, and Chanel have all given me boutique and Saks receipts whether I used store card or a major credit card.)


----------



## TraceySH

chopchep said:


> OMG, I am so so so sorry this happens to you. I've always admired your collection and your loyalty to Dior. I really don't understand why they can be this ignorant. I really hope they make it right for you, you deserve better.
> Let's talk about the quality. How can it get this bad? With the leather so thin, the bag will just fall apart on its own in no time. It does seem like the quality goes down as popularity goes up.


it's all about mass production...and profit profit profit ....


----------



## TraceySH

3threebabies said:


> According to Dior job posting for Buckhead Boutique Manager, there is a Regional Director to whom manager reports. While there may not be a retail customer service department, any store manager or director has a supervisor unless it is a sole proprietorship or similar. As advised by pp, LinkedIn may be a good place to start. I would look for and email any senior level position that is separate from fragrance, beauty, etc. in their title. You have the upper hand as a loyal customer with extensive purchase history. It just may take some time and digging if you are so inclined.
> 
> Before Hudson Bay, Saks used to list Vice President General Managers by name on website. It appears they no longer do so, but conciergenyc@hbc.com is listed for any questions or concerns. Though CD leases space in the Saks flagship, the GM will have some type of influence or information that could be of assistance especially with a big store spend. Even on Saks end your purchase history should be accessible both through the store card and Saks POS if sale was rung correctly. (At least I assume so. I have not purchased from a CD boutique within Saks, but LV. Gucci, and Chanel have all given me boutique and Saks receipts whether I used store card or a major credit card.)


You are an absolute GEM for taking the time to go through this!! I thought about Saks, I am diamond level or whatever is the highest level, so I wondered if THAT would also be another avenue?? I think there's some sort of hotline or something where I reach their high end customer service level. I forgot what it's called...something. I can find out. That might be a good place to also at least throw my concerns. 

Dior, my SA said he is going to reach out to "regionals" ...I am pressing this issue, and bringing up all of everyone's points with my SA, and he seems to be understanding the broader picture here. I will ask if he might pass to me a contact for one of the "regionals". 

I think the biggest things I've learned, regardless of the outcome here (hoping for a great outcome..and thanks to all who've chimed in with fantastic insight and ideas) are:

1) Dior cannot repair their own products
2) Dior does not have a customer relations department
3) Each store is a silo 

If I apply the above to other brands I frequent, it would most definitely make me think twice about what/ how I buy, how I pay, and the questions I ask WHEN I purchase (repairs, warranty, aftercare and how customer service issues are solved). I've just never really...HAD to ask these things before. But I most certainly should be.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you for sharing your experience with us @TraceySH. I am shocked and disappointed at the treatment you are receiving. I have no other advise to give, but I'm sending you positive vibes that this gets resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Tykhe

TraceySH said:


> A little background...as some of you know, the Caro has been one of my most favorite releases and bags for Dior in close to a decade. I ordered just about every color and every size of the Caro since it released. The macrocannage of course released last fall, and I loved it so much that I bought TWO of the large black w/ black ruthenium! TWO!! One to keep packaged and one to use, but to have a backup as I planned on using the first one as an everyday black bag. So when that one "wore" down, I'd have another. That's how much I loved that bag!
> 
> With Dior, just background there, easily a 6 figure per year client, steady, constant, large purchases. In some worlds, that would indicate at LEAST some deference when....something goes wrong. Now, things have gone wrong before, and my amazing amazing SA has always jumped in to help. But, this particular thing was out of his reach.
> 
> Let me also start by saying I have never had to send something off for repair. I have never scratched, ripped, broken or tore a handbag in my life. I take care of my things with impeccable precision.
> 
> Fast forward to taking out my large macrocannage black Caro, day 2...It was in the backseat of my car, I reached back to grab it, grabbed it with the body of the bag, not the handle, and this rip occurred. Until I saw underneath, with the stuffing coming out, I had no idea how thin and paper-like the leather was on top. REALLY thin, as in, OF COURSE this was going to happen thin, especially over these huge puffy stuffed quilts.
> 
> View attachment 5360096


Wow this is awful! But to be honest, the same thing happened to me when I purchased a black lamb skin lady dior about ten years ago. I wore it once and the leather ripped on the back. Maybe I was wearing a belt and it brushed against it?  Either way, I was pretty upset and shelved the bag for ten years. Recently I took it back to the dior boutique in manhasset (where I purchased it) and they fixed it in about two weeks. I think they charged me 180$ for it.
Although I am glad they were able to fix it, I am never ever buying another leather dior bag.


----------



## TraceySH

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience with us @TraceySH. I am shocked and disappointed at the treatment you are receiving. I have no other advise to give, but I'm sending you positive vibes that this gets resolved to your satisfaction.


Thank you  Spending all morning here trying to go up the chain without luck. It might just end up being one of those "lessons learned the hard way" situations. But hopefully good for others to know before assuming certain things about the products if there's an issue.


----------



## TraceySH

Tykhe said:


> Wow this is awful! But to be honest, the same thing happened to me when I purchased a black lamb skin lady dior about ten years ago. I wore it once and the leather ripped on the back. Maybe I was wearing a belt and it brushed against it?  Either way, I was pretty upset and shelved the bag for ten years. Recently I took it back to the dior boutique in manhasset (where I purchased it) and they fixed it in about two weeks. I think they charged me 180$ for it.
> Although I am glad they were able to fix it, I am never ever buying another leather dior bag.


I would have happily paid for repair, even though I would have disagreed, I would have been like  ...FIIIIINEEE just fix it. But the fact that they CANNOT repair one of their items is concerning!!!


----------



## Tykhe

TraceySH said:


> I would have happily paid for repair, even though I would have disagreed, I would have been like  ...FIIIIINEEE just fix it. But the fact that they CANNOT repair one of their items is concerning!!!


Yeah totally. I agree with you. Remember back at the time it happened my lady dior was 4k and my small lamb skin Chanel classic was 2k. My Chanel bag has weathered the years without a single issue. It looks as beautiful as the day I purchased it. I took it as a lesson learned.
Funny story, now that lady dior even after repair is worth 2k and that small Chanel is worth 8k. I am glad I learned this lesson early and only purchased Chanel after it happened.


----------



## showgratitude

TraceySH said:


> I returned the untouched bag for a refund (it was only 2 weeks since I'd bought it), and the other was sent off to Dior repair, 7 weeks ago approx. Yesterday I reached out to my SA regarding the status of repair (this was after they declined to exchange the bag or return for credit).
> 
> I received a call from the CD manager at Saks NYC.
> 
> His tone was snippy, condescending, rude and lacked any sort of courteousness. He relayed to me that Dior found no defect in the bag, that I "must have done something to it", and their recommendation was to "discard" the bag.
> 
> I was shocked. Discard a 5k bag?? DISCARD?? I said, what are my other choices, he said that they could possibly sew the leather together over the quilt, but there would be a visible seam. And that they would prefer not to do this, and would require high level approval because it would "not be to Dior's standards". And I said, what is my other choice, to which he said, "I already told you, to discard the bag". I said, so my choices are to beg Dior to fix with a seam in the middle, a twice used bag for someone who's never asked for anything before, never even sent anything from any brand off for repair, for a brand new bag, or THROW IT AWAY? He says "discard the bag, yes".
> 
> I said to him, several years ago, this would not have been the Dior I knew. The Dior I knew would have helped in any way they could, and been nice about it. Not this, encouraging me to just toss a bag. Moreover, he would know that this would mean the end of my patronization, and he didn't care. My poor SA is caught in the mix, his hands are tied, I feel awful for him. He knows me well, and knows I deserve a better outcome than this, but his hands are tied.
> 
> I will wait (I guess) to receive approval on fixing this abomination above, as opposed to "discarding" the bag, and move on.
> 
> I wanted to just throw this out there as a reference for all of you. I don't want to start a big sh**storm, but just posted this to inform.
> 
> The company has changed, and I am so sad about it.


That is one helluva rude  Manager!  I would have shot back and said: "I am extremely appalled by your arrogance and your inaction on this matter.  Let me write Corporate and see if they can discard/let go of an employee like you as well!


----------



## fibbi

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear this. You deserve way better courtesy ! I can't believe the store manager treats long time customer like that. Sorry I don't have much suggestions aside from credit card purchase protection. Hopefully this get resolves well.


----------



## TraceySH

showgratitude said:


> That is one helluva rude  Manager!  I would have shot back and said: "I am extremely appalled by your arrogance and your inaction on this matter.  Let me write Corporate and see if they can discard/let go of an employee like you as well!


@showgratitude


----------



## averagejoe

I'm sorry to hear that their manager has been so rude to you. Telling you to throw out a bag because of the cut on it is really extreme. It can also be fixed, although it would require the front flap to be replaced. It is probably easier to just replace the bag for you (or give you store credit), which I'm surprised that they didn't offer, given how much you spend there.

While the leather is really thin, I'm not surprised, because it seems that most brands that make a supple puffy leather product uses very thin leather for it. Maybe it is the thinness that allows any stuffing underneath to look as puffy as possible (I'm assuming that a thicker leather like taurillon may flatten the stuffing and reduce the quilted effect). Even lambskin or nappa leather jackets use very thin leathers to achieve that super soft feel. I have some leather jackets made of thicker leathers, and they are much less flexible and not very soft to the touch.

These thin leathers are also often used on structured bags where there may be a wooden frame. The leather has to be thin if the wooden frame is to be completely covered and hidden with leather. Thin leathers bend really nicely over a hard wooden frame, and can even allow the edges of the frame to still look sharp and clean even after they are covered with leather. A thick leather will make all the edges look rounded.

However, the leather shouldn't be so thin that it can tear easily.

I hope that escalating this matter to higher levels at Dior can help you get a refund, store credit, or a replacement for the bag.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> I'm sorry to hear that their manager has been so rude to you. Telling you to throw out a bag because of the cut on it is really extreme. It can also be fixed, although it would require the front flap to be replaced. It is probably easier to just replace the bag for you (or give you store credit), which I'm surprised that they didn't offer, given how much you spend there.
> 
> While the leather is really thin, I'm not surprised, because it seems that most brands that make a supple puffy leather product uses very thin leather for it. Maybe it is the thinness that allows any stuffing underneath to look as puffy as possible (I'm assuming that a thicker leather like taurillon may flatten the stuffing and reduce the quilted effect). Even lambskin or nappa leather jackets use very thin leathers to achieve that super soft feel. I have some leather jackets made of thicker leathers, and they are much less flexible and not very soft to the touch.
> 
> These thin leathers are also often used on structured bags where there may be a wooden frame. The leather has to be thin if the wooden frame is to be completely covered and hidden with leather. Thin leathers bend really nicely over a hard wooden frame, and can even allow the edges of the frame to still look sharp and clean even after they are covered with leather. A thick leather will make all the edges look rounded.
> 
> However, the leather shouldn't be so thin that it can tear easily.
> 
> I hope that escalating this matter to higher levels at Dior can help you get a refund, store credit, or a replacement for the bag.


Hi @averagejoe , this one has exhausted me & surprised me ...which is hard to do. I've received no follow up from either the SM or my SA but I am going other LVMH routes (gathering high level contacts by other means) & will hopefully gain some access to communication that way. 

In the words of some high level people in other arms of LVMH, "these bags cost them nothing to make" so replacing them is inconsequential for a large company. I do not know why this SM is emotionally invested in digging his heels in/ losing a client over THIS, when, despite your insight on construction above, clearly there's some kind of vulnerability to damage. Again, I've never asked for a replacement, needed a repair, or pushed in any way for some sort of exception for anything I've ever purchased in the past. I rarely ever even return anything. I am an easy mark 

Lots of shock. Shock that the bag tore so easily. Shock that they didn't offer some sort of credit/ exchange/ replacement. Shock that Dior cannot fix. Shock that the formal suggestion was to discard a 5k bag. Shock that Dior has no customer relations dept for physical boutiques. Lastly, shock at the rudeness and condescension of a boutique I've been an extremely good client of for 7 years??

After the loyal patronage for many years, they have no interest in keeping my business. That's the biggest shock of all....

Thank you, as always, for responding. I knew this would be surprising for you as well.


----------



## 3threebabies

TraceySH said:


> In the words of some high level people in other arms of LVMH, "these bags cost them nothing to make" so replacing them is inconsequential for a large company. *I do not know why this SM is emotionally invested in digging his heels in/ losing a client over THIS*, when, despite your insight on construction above, clearly there's some kind of vulnerability to damage. Again, I've never asked for a replacement, needed a repair, or pushed in any way for some sort of exception for anything I've ever purchased in the past. I rarely ever even return anything. I am an easy mark


I have wondered if SM remuneration (especially bonus) is related to net profit. In that case, any credit for damage would directly affect his paycheck. I have never heard of retail managers being paid off net profit, but automotive GMs are almost exclusively paid this way.


----------



## golden's mom

Discard?  Well, first, even though he is in possession of the bag, it is in fact your item!  I believe va te faire foutre is in order!


----------



## TraceySH

*****UPDATE****

I received a call from the regional manager who oversees Dior in dept stores in the NE. She couldn’t have been nicer and more apologetic. She has seen this thread, and was/is aware of what transpired.

She most certainly agreed the situation was mishandled, and was disappointed it escalated to this without her knowing about it. She didn’t defend or excuse, quite the opposite

She provided me with her direct contact for any future issues & said they are sending me a replacement ASAP.

Not quite sure how she found out about this post, but grateful to you guys out there for your support and suggestions. I am also grateful that we do have this site & it does provide credible visibility when something goes awry.

I am glad Dior is still …. Dior… and this was a “one off”.


----------



## fibbi

TraceySH said:


> *****UPDATE****
> 
> I received a call from the regional manager who oversees Dior in dept stores in the NE. She couldn’t have been nicer and more apologetic. She has seen this thread, and was/is aware of what transpired.
> 
> She most certainly agreed the situation was mishandled, and was disappointed it escalated to this without her knowing about it. She didn’t defend or excuse, quite the opposite
> 
> She provided me with her direct contact for any future issues & said they are sending me a replacement ASAP.
> 
> Not quite sure how she found out about this post, but grateful to you guys out there for your support and suggestions. I am also grateful that we do have this site & it does provide credible visibility when something goes awry.
> 
> I am glad Dior is still …. Dior… and this was a “one off”.


I'm glad you are getting replacement! Happy ending! 

But now I'm little bit afraid of using my medium Caro...may be I should have got the non-macrocannage version... I'm not as care-ful with bag..


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> *****UPDATE****
> 
> I received a call from the regional manager who oversees Dior in dept stores in the NE. She couldn’t have been nicer and more apologetic. She has seen this thread, and was/is aware of what transpired.
> 
> She most certainly agreed the situation was mishandled, and was disappointed it escalated to this without her knowing about it. She didn’t defend or excuse, quite the opposite
> 
> She provided me with her direct contact for any future issues & said they are sending me a replacement ASAP.
> 
> Not quite sure how she found out about this post, but grateful to you guys out there for your support and suggestions. I am also grateful that we do have this site & it does provide credible visibility when something goes awry.
> 
> I am glad Dior is still …. Dior… and this was a “one off”.


I have a feeling brands keep tabs on this site based on what I’ve noticed over the years.


----------



## TraceySH

fibbi said:


> I'm glad you are getting replacement! Happy ending!
> 
> But now I'm little bit afraid of using my medium Caro...may be I should have got the non-macrocannage version... I'm not as care-ful with bag..


I know. That’s my only concern as well. If it somehow happens again, I do think it’s likely to be seen as a defect tho?


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> I have a feeling brands keep tabs on this site based on what I’ve noticed over the years.


100%. And that’s smart of them too.


----------



## thundercloud

TraceySH said:


> *****UPDATE****
> 
> I received a call from the regional manager who oversees Dior in dept stores in the NE. She couldn’t have been nicer and more apologetic. She has seen this thread, and was/is aware of what transpired.
> 
> She most certainly agreed the situation was mishandled, and was disappointed it escalated to this without her knowing about it. She didn’t defend or excuse, quite the opposite
> 
> She provided me with her direct contact for any future issues & said they are sending me a replacement ASAP.
> 
> Not quite sure how she found out about this post, but grateful to you guys out there for your support and suggestions. I am also grateful that we do have this site & it does provide credible visibility when something goes awry.
> 
> I am glad Dior is still …. Dior… and this was a “one off”.


What a relief! So glad they handled this the correct way!


----------



## **Ann**

I'm confused, did the OP rip the bag when she grabbed it in her car? Like it got stuck on something and ripped?


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I do not know why this SM is emotionally invested in digging his heels in/ losing a client over THIS,



Exactly! He seems to have been the problem in this case. Maybe he had to deal with a situation where a customer once damaged a bag and tried to pin it on Dior's quality, but he can't treat all cases of a damaged bag this way. I've heard of different people irritating clients this way because they have found a job elsewhere and think that this is their chance to say stuff like this without repercussions during their final days with the company. Not sure if this is the case.



3threebabies said:


> I have wondered if SM remuneration (especially bonus) is related to net profit. In that case, any credit for damage would directly affect his paycheck. I have never heard of retail managers being paid off net profit, but automotive GMs are almost exclusively paid this way.



At Dior, corporate looks at sales numbers by boutique and region. They want clients to exchange for something more expensive instead of returning, because if there are too many returns, then corporate investigates to see what is wrong, and the manager has to explain the situation. I don't think their pay is affected.



TraceySH said:


> *****UPDATE****
> 
> I received a call from the regional manager who oversees Dior in dept stores in the NE. She couldn’t have been nicer and more apologetic. She has seen this thread, and was/is aware of what transpired.
> 
> She most certainly agreed the situation was mishandled, and was disappointed it escalated to this without her knowing about it. She didn’t defend or excuse, quite the opposite
> 
> She provided me with her direct contact for any future issues & said they are sending me a replacement ASAP.
> 
> Not quite sure how she found out about this post, but grateful to you guys out there for your support and suggestions. I am also grateful that we do have this site & it does provide credible visibility when something goes awry.
> 
> I am glad Dior is still …. Dior… and this was a “one off”.


I'm glad there is a nice resolution to this!


----------



## TraceySH

thundercloud said:


> What a relief! So glad they handled this the correct way!


I am too! It makes me feel at least a little better about having spent so much money there!


----------



## TraceySH

**Ann** said:


> I'm confused, did the OP rip the bag when she grabbed it in her car? Like it got stuck on something and ripped?


The leather pulled apart when pressing on the bag to pick it up with my hand by its body..


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Exactly! He seems to have been the problem in this case. Maybe he had to deal with a situation where a customer once damaged a bag and tried to pin it on Dior's quality, but he can't treat all cases of a damaged bag this way. I've heard of different people irritating clients this way because they have found a job elsewhere and think that this is their chance to say stuff like this without repercussions during their final days with the company. Not sure if this is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> At Dior, corporate looks at sales numbers by boutique and region. They want clients to exchange for something more expensive instead of returning, because if there are too many returns, then corporate investigates to see what is wrong, and the manager has to explain the situation. I don't think their pay is affected.
> 
> 
> I'm glad there is a nice resolution to this!


Very glad @averagejoe. I don't usually ever post something negative unless it's a pretty big deal/ warranted (rare).


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm relieved with the resolution offered by the regional manager. That's how you do business.  The SM, on the other hand, demonstrated they do not know the meaning of customer service.


----------



## hightea_xx

I’m so glad there is resolution for you!  I was honestly shocked by this thread and even more shocked there wasn’t intervention by a regional manager sooner.  
It’s surprising that this wasn’t out on their radar considering all the different avenues you pursued.  

Your patronage aside, it is just the right thing to do to replace the bag for you.  I’m still in shock about the comments by the store manager, it’s client service 101.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Good, i am happy they are making things right! Customer care is always important but even moreso with an expensive purchase


----------



## hlzpenguin

So glad that you were able to get a replacement!! Was shock that the manager checked out this forum too.


----------



## TraceySH

LavenderIce said:


> I'm relieved with the resolution offered by the regional manager. That's how you do business.  The SM, on the other hand, demonstrated they do not know the meaning of customer service.


Agree completely. His voice still lives in my head...he should not be in any sort of client/ customer based position.


----------



## TraceySH

hlzpenguin said:


> So glad that you were able to get a replacement!! Was shock that the manager checked out this forum too.


I knowwwwww...just goes to show that people ARE on here....that's a good thing!


----------



## TraceySH

hightea_xx said:


> I’m so glad there is resolution for you!  I was honestly shocked by this thread and even more shocked there wasn’t intervention by a regional manager sooner.
> It’s surprising that this wasn’t out on their radar considering all the different avenues you pursued.
> 
> Your patronage aside, it is just the right thing to do to replace the bag for you.  I’m still in shock about the comments by the store manager, it’s client service 101.


ITA. Not sure how this person managed to get into that position in the first place AND that he didn't even TRY to escalate up the food chain to see if there was some sort of assistance or avenue to take the high road on the customer service front. It was the strangest thing, being on that call, at the other end of someone clearly enjoying the power tripping & right sizing.


----------



## nycgirl79

hightea_xx said:


> I’m so glad there is resolution for you!  I was honestly shocked by this thread and even more shocked there wasn’t intervention by a regional manager sooner.
> It’s surprising that this wasn’t out on their radar considering all the different avenues you pursued.
> 
> Your patronage aside, it is just the right thing to do to replace the bag for you.  I’m still in shock about the comments by the store manager, it’s client service 101.



Could not agree more.

When I opened this thread and saw that you were the OP, @TraceySH, I could not believe it! You are the caro queen of tpf, and the inspiration for my new caro! I am so sorry that you had to go through all this. The way you were treated by the store manager is reprehensible, and as high tea put it, blatant disregard for customer service 101. Combine that with your purchase history - it’s unbelievable that it got this far. However, I’m SO glad to hear that Dior finally got to the right answer. I hope that the replacement is perfect, and that it brings you many, many years of sturdy, rip-free use.


----------



## 3threebabies

TraceySH said:


> ITA. Not sure how this person managed to get into that position in the first place AND that he didn't even TRY to escalate up the food chain to see if there was some sort of assistance or avenue to take the high road on the customer service front. It was the strangest thing, being on that call, at the other end of someone clearly enjoying the power tripping & right sizing.


There will no doubt be many conversations and official HR paperwork to remind SM of how his voice sounded in your head and his lack of adequate response It is never good when one’s supervisor learns that one completely botched any customer interaction much less in your particular situation and with a forum of listeners. I hope your are able to use your new bag with joy.


----------



## thay

I haven't been on this forum in a while - but had time today. Read this entire thread and wow! Thank goodness the regional manager somehow found the thread - what you described was so egregious and, from my experience the anthesis of Dior. I've admired your posts for years - you are so credible - I'm a stranger on the internet and I can see that how on earth could a store manager with access to your client history be so flippant and obtuse? I would never wish a person out of a job - but sincerely hope Dior find a more suitable position for him - direct customer interface isn't for him. I'm so glad everything was resolved for you!


----------



## ashin121

Yayyy . I'm so happppy for your update.


----------



## Tasha1

Oh, @TraceySH , I am happy that this issue has been sorted out. 
I feel so sorry for you. Being a  valuable customer both for Hermes  and Dior, they make your life stressful because of their mistakes and negligence. You don't deserve it. 
 the wounds can be healed  but the scars stay. Cheer up!!!
Life is full of compensations


----------



## papertiger

Just popped in to say we are all team @TraceySH all the way. 

I'm so pleased this thread has hopefully a happy ending, but so sorry for all your stress along the way, please keep up us up-to-date when things are fully resolved. 

Not only being told to "discard" you Dior bag  , what about Dior almost discarding one of their best (and loveliest) customers. Outrageous all round!


----------



## TraceySH

thay said:


> I haven't been on this forum in a while - but had time today. Read this entire thread and wow! Thank goodness the regional manager somehow found the thread - what you described was so egregious and, from my experience the anthesis of Dior. I've admired your posts for years - you are so credible - I'm a stranger on the internet and I can see that how on earth could a store manager with access to your client history be so flippant and obtuse? I would never wish a person out of a job - but sincerely hope Dior find a more suitable position for him - direct customer interface isn't for him. I'm so glad everything was resolved for you!


Thank you for taking the time to pop in and write this!!! I agree that this is NOT his forte. I am sure they’ve moved him out of any direct CS now. Hopefully.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Oh, @TraceySH , I am happy that this issue has been sorted out.
> I feel so sorry for you. Being a  valuable customer both for Hermes  and Dior, they make your life stressful because of their mistakes and negligence. You don't deserve it.
> the wounds can be healed  but the scars stay. Cheer up!!!
> Life is full of compensations


Thank you @Tasha1 !! It’s a rare occurrence, and I do buy entirely too much, so I think percentages of “misfires” are very low thank goodness. I did switch hermes boutiques maybe almost 2 years ago, and the newer one is AMAZING!


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> Just popped in to say we are all team @TraceySH all the way.
> 
> I'm so pleased this thread has hopefully a happy ending, but so sorry for all your stress along the way, please keep up us up-to-date when things are fully resolved.
> 
> Not only being told to "discard" you Dior bag  , what about Dior almost discarding one of their best (and loveliest) customers. Outrageous all round!


Awww thank you @papertiger that means so much! I don’t ever want to not follow through when they DO do the right thing, which they did. I received my replacement bag on Saturday with a lovely note & a gorgeous coffee table book. It was well received, and I was so grateful!
You guys on here are the best, most supportive bunch. Thank you


----------



## LavenderIce

Glad to hear you received the replacement!


----------



## 880

TraceySH said:


> Awww thank you @papertiger that means so much! I don’t ever want to not follow through when they DO do the right thing, which they did. I received my replacement bag on Saturday with a lovely note & a gorgeous coffee table book. It was well received, and I was so grateful!
> You guys on here are the best, most supportive bunch. Thank you


So glad they stepped up. thank you for sharing all this. This thread is particularly helpful to all of us who could easily be in your situation down the road! Hugs


----------



## TraceySH

880 said:


> So glad they stepped up. thank you for sharing all this. This thread is particularly helpful to all of us who could easily be in your situation down the road! Hugs


And also motivation to keep pressing when you KNOW that you KNOW you are in the right!!!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I received my replacement bag on Saturday with a lovely note & a gorgeous coffee table book.



Now _that _is the way to treat a loyal customer. I'm glad that they did more than send you a replacement bag.


----------



## Greentea

I just read all of this and my jaw is still on the floor. I hang cannot believe they were going to toss your bag like that! Yes they came through and I’m so happy for you. But it’s making me doubt my next Dior purchase


----------



## bernpl

Wow. Just saw and read all this… sorry for all the stress and infuriation this caused you, all the hurdles you needed to jump, etc., but super glad all worked out. You have  definitely have been team Caro, a spokesperson for the bag and brand a long time (they should pay you), and this should never have happened like it did. Big yay for resolutions and happy endings. This thread made me fear the quality of my Caro bag and Lady Dior, but yeah hopefully it was an anomaly. Again sorry but thanks for sharing.


----------



## TraceySH

bernpl said:


> Wow. Just saw and read all this… sorry for all the stress and infuriation this caused you, all the hurdles you needed to jump, etc., but super glad all worked out. You have  definitely have been team Caro, a spokesperson for the bag and brand a long time (they should pay you), and this should never have happened like it did. Big yay for resolutions and happy endings. This thread made me fear the quality of my Caro bag and Lady Dior, but yeah hopefully it was an anomaly. Again sorry but thanks for sharing.


Thank you for taking the time to read through! The moral of the story is that bad customer service can decimate a brand, and good customer service can make a lifelong customer. Both well represented here.
I posted because I’ve just never had issues with Dior! It was so strange, so un-Dior that I thought it worth the post. It also did get the attention of the higher-ups, which prompted a swift and classy response. I think some brands WANT to know and care when they’re being poorly represented, and other brands don’t care at all (I promise you Chanel doesn’t). But, in case anyone ever runs into an issue, hopefully they don’t, then they will at least know posting it here will increase the probability of a good outcome


----------



## Monaliceke

I too had just discovered this thread and read through all the posts today. It’s appalling what has happened to you. Thank goodness there’s finally a solution. I hope you still do enjoy the new bag you received.  I was hoping to add the macrocannage caro bag to my collection, but after reading about the thin leather, I am not sure about purchasing it now.  Need more time to reconsider.  I wish you the best of luck with your new replacement bag.


----------



## Saturday14

I'm a few months late to this post and a couple years behind on the Caro - just realised it existed a few hours ago and jumped straight on here to feel out the vibes. It seems to have ticked all the boxes having just gone through 40 pages on the Caro thread! Until I came across this one.

First, @TraceySH you are the number1 hype girl for the Caro and have championed the Dior business like no other on this site. They most definitely should be paying you as you have no doubt recruited many new clients for them through generously sharing your Caro journey with us all. The breathtaking arrogance of the 'manager' you had to deal with is very worrying to read about and hugely off-putting. I am truly relieved that eventually, you were treated with the respect you deserve. 

Second, a decade ago I had purchased a Balenciaga Work bag with the rose gold studs. I still absolutely love that bag and there really is something to be said about the quality of Balenciaga's leather from Ghesquire's era. At the time, I had used it for well over a year and was a little uncomfortable with the fact that the zip's rose gold hardware was ever so _slightly _different to the studs, so I took it back to the London's flagship boutique on Mount Street, to see what they could do and the SA (with whom I had zero relationship with at the time) simply replied "no problem", pulled out the bag drawer in the store and gave me a fresh, brand new replacement there and then. Even though my bag was used for over a year. Turns out, the replacement bag's hardware was exactly the same as the other. So it wasn't even a brand defect. 10 years later I still remember how impressed I was with my retail experience. That was an unforgettable level of customer care. I doubt any brand would do that for us now. 

Last, I am so grateful this forum exists!


----------

